# Use handycam as a webcam



## jatt (Dec 20, 2006)

hi friends my question is can i able to use my handycam or sony digital syber shot camera as a web cam please tell me if anyone know about this issue if yes please detail how thanx in advance


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 21, 2006)

you can use. not aware of any issues.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 21, 2006)

hailgautam said:
			
		

> you can use.



But how?


----------



## harikatt (Dec 21, 2006)

there are jack pins in either side or front side,, those are usb based and also firewire type.. in major handy cams the usb is been used to work the cam as webcam,  and the firewire link connector to the handycam is for converting the video to harddisk for movie editings.

its pretty simple..
get the usb connector cable  connect to computer oneside and other to handycam  and  enjoy..


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Dec 22, 2006)

harikatt said:
			
		

> there are jack pins in either side or front side,, those are usb based and also firewire type.. in major handy cams the usb is been used to work the cam as webcam,  and the firewire link connector to the handycam is for converting the video to harddisk for movie editings.
> 
> its pretty simple..
> get the usb connector cable  connect to computer oneside and other to handycam  and  enjoy..


Thank you. But can the same applicable to Digital Cameras?


----------



## hash!! (Dec 22, 2006)

dunno which model u got, but in the one i have, 42e or sumthn, it has a couple of usb modes... one of them is a usb streaming mode, so before u hook up ur usb to the cam, go to the play/edit mode, and from the options, find the usb modes thing, switch it to usb streaming, then connect ur cam. it'l work as a webcam, and ur cam's microphone would act as a pc microphone.... dunno abt the firewire method, thats a lot faster from wht i've heard... good for editing/ripping off vids frm ur cam's tape...
about digital cams, well, some of them, in rare cases have a webcam/streaming mode, some dont, so thats model dependant...


----------



## jatt (Dec 25, 2006)

i have sony handycam HC46 model please give me details how can i able to use as a webcam


----------



## hash!! (Dec 25, 2006)

jatt said:
			
		

> i have sony handycam HC46 model please give me details how can i able to use as a webcam


okay, read what i've written pehle, u might just get it...
but i'l say it again...
put on ur cam, flick the switch on the side to enter the play/edit mode,
in the play/edit mode, find an option called USB Mode... or sumthn like that, enter that, theres gonna be 2-3 options, one would be a "pictbridge" option, the next would be "std. usb" and then a mode called the "usb streaming".
enable that mode, ie, the USB streaming mode.... now put ur cam on the docking station u use to connect ur cam to ur pc thru the usb cable....
now change the camera from the play/edit mode to the tape or memory card view.... it'l work as a webcam... i have a hc42e, but my sister's stolen it from me for a few days... but as far as i know, u have to change the camera from std. usb mode to usb streaming mode to work it as a webcam....
hope this helps...
cheers!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Dec 25, 2006)

mine is Sony cybershot DSC W-30. anybody who knows how to use this camera as a webcam?


----------



## jatt (Dec 28, 2006)

hey friends i m now using my handycam as webcam but i cant able to use voice chat at the same time plz tell me how i can i able to voice chat is it possible to send my voice through handycams mic or another mic is desired for that plz tell me in detail i will very thankful to you freinds


----------



## hash!! (Dec 28, 2006)

try goin to the audio/video settings of ur chat program, change the microphone to usb audio... hope u installed the cam's drivers that came in its bundle...


----------



## jatt (Dec 28, 2006)

yes i have installed that driver of handycam i m trying thanx yaaar


----------



## hash!! (Dec 29, 2006)

sall good...


----------

